# new site



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

incase anyone is looking the old bowfishusa is now bowfishingcountry.com


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks mjoe. 8)


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

What ever did happen to the old site? Anyone know?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

there used to be a site called mudshark archery and when it was closing down flint wanted to buy it out and carver the other guy that was in on it knew flint didnt have the money he was offering so carver worked out a deal with him that if he donated x amount of dollars to a bowfishing organization each year for x amount of years he could have the site so this worked out for a while and the site was then bowfishusa then flint quit paying the organizations and carver repossesed the site and now we have theoldmudshark.com which carver and either jumper or boatman own and bowfishingworld.com which is owned by flint

this is what i read when the old mudshark site came out


----------

